# Is this lathe worth anything



## Cortez (Jun 7, 2022)

Awhile ago I bought this SB lathe in pieces. It's 9", but it's missing some pieces, namely the tailstock, compound, spindle, motor, and back gear shaft. I originally planned on putting it together to replace my atlas 618. Even after I realized those pieces were missing, I figured I could maybe even use some stepper motors to CNC control the feeds, but I have had 2 kids since then (so not much garage time anymore!) and now it takes up too much room in the garage and I probably will never get around actually putting it together. Question is, do you think this is worth anything? It's hard for me to guess at a value when I don't even know what it even is. Even if you don't have a guess on value, at least enjoy the pics of this lathe let me know if you know anything about it.


----------



## benmychree (Jun 7, 2022)

Part it out, too many missing pieces.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jun 7, 2022)

@Cortez I'm interested in the steady rest.


----------



## jwmay (Jun 8, 2022)

It's worth as much as a man will pay. But if it were me in your shoes, I would sell every piece separately for fair money, or the whole lot for pennies. Consider the extra room and removal of a problem to be payment enough in the second instance.


----------



## Cortez (Jun 8, 2022)

Thanks for the feedback guys. Seems the consensus is to part it out.


----------



## SLK001 (Jun 9, 2022)

Are you sure that it is a 9"?  Unless it is an older "Heavy 9", it looks more like a 10".  Heavy 9's are fairly rare, so parting it out can bring in some pretty good cash.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jun 9, 2022)

I'm not really sure what that head stock is from. I didn't think there were any SB9 or 10s that bolted the headstock to the ways from the top. I thought they all did it from underneath.

I agree with the rest though, part it out. That steady test alone will meet you a nice chuck of change, as well as the various gears of you can figure out what they came from


----------



## Aaron_W (Jun 9, 2022)

Looks like somebody already started parting it out before you got it. The steady rest should be no trouble selling, the head stock and carriage less so, but there is probably somebody out there looking, and shipping shouldn't be too hard so ebay remains an option.

The Bed and legs will be harder but might make a nice bench for a different lathe, either to keep or a suggestion when you try to sell it.


----------



## JoshHayes9577 (Jun 9, 2022)

I would have interest in a few items. Mine was picked poorly in the past and has damage.


----------



## Cortez (Jun 11, 2022)

SLK001 said:


> Are you sure that it is a 9"?  Unless it is an older "Heavy 9", it looks more like a 10".  Heavy 9's are fairly rare, so parting it out can bring in some pretty good cash.


The headstock and the steady rest measures 4-1/2" from the ways. If it's truly extra rare, if anyone needs pictures of something more specific let me know and I'd be glad to take some before I get rid of it!



mattthemuppet2 said:


> I'm not really sure what that head stock is from. I didn't think there were any SB9 or 10s that bolted the headstock to the ways from the top. I thought they all did it from underneath.


I guess it is possible that it's somehow a Frankenlathe. The ways line up so I assumed it was all made together. Does someone know if the ways are the same for SB9 and 10?


----------



## Jim F (Jun 11, 2022)

Cortez said:


> The headstock and the steady rest measures 4-1/2" from the ways. If it's truly extra rare, if anyone needs pictures of something more specific let me know and I'd be glad to take some before I get rid of it!
> 
> 
> I guess it is possible that it's somehow a Frankenlathe. The ways line up so I assumed it was all made together. Does someone know if the ways are the same for SB9 and 10?


9 A,B,C  and 10K are the same.
Yours is a top oiler, so a workshop or Jr. model.


----------

